# Christina Hammer



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sort of look like Katie Holmes.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Please ban this prick for not posting pics


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

eh, a little bit.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> Please ban this prick for not posting pics


There!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

Dont see it


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

She's hot.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

nope, not at all. maybe if katie holmes had a falcon beak instead of a nose


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

Nahh


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

She looks nothing like Katie Holmes.


----------



## FrankinDallas (May 19, 2013)

10x better looking than that skank Holmes. Which is not really saying much....


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Better than I can do, but still, I have an unwritten rule where I don't go for the women who can lift etc. more than I can


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Jesus Christ...probably the worst comparison i've seen on any boxing forum.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Id nail her ass to the sheets


----------

